# Fall



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Nothing quite says fall to me like apple butter being cooked and canned over a red oak fire with dutch oven yeast rolls.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I can smell the butter and rolls from here. I really like your fire pit/canning set up. Gave me some ideas for around here.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

There's a whole lot more to like about this then the food. Lucky man!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Fall is delicious, isn't it. Smells like fresh grape jelly and biscuits here today. Kid made some grape jelly for the fair this week so I made some biscuits to go with the jar that's never full enough to make it in the canner. Yum!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> I can smell the butter and rolls from here. I really like your fire pit/canning set up. Gave me some ideas for around here.


We usually do our canning on our deck with propane cookers. This was just a fun way to spend an afternoon. We used to have a skid steer grill and concrete block setup to cook on but we figured as muck as we cook over a fire we would make a nice place to do it.



Tweto said:


> There's a whole lot more to like about this then the food. Lucky man!


A blind hog will find an acorn every once in awhile....



terri9630 said:


> Fall is delicious, isn't it. Smells like fresh grape jelly and biscuits here today. Kid made some grape jelly for the fair this week so I made some biscuits to go with the jar that's never full enough to make it in the canner. Yum!


The wife left me in charge of stirring the grape jelly once... I wasn't paying attention like I should have been and let it boil over on her new glass top range ruining it. We still refer to it as the great jelly incident of 2013.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> The wife left me in charge of stirring the grape jelly once... I wasn't paying attention like I should have been and let it boil over on her new glass top range ruining it. We still refer to it as the great jelly incident of 2013.


That explains why the kid is still breathing after melting the candy into the front seat of the car. I guess the acorn doesn't fall too far from the blind hog.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Caribou said:


> That explains why the kid is still breathing after melting the candy into the front seat of the car. I guess the acorn doesn't fall too far from the blind hog.


 You hit the nail on the head there my friend!


----------

